# Input: MPEG2 FTA receiver



## Guest

Gents;

I am interested in buying an MPEG2 FTA receiver set-up to point at Telstar 5. I have done some investigating online and I have found some great packages (receiver, Winegard 76 cm dish and LNBF) at really good prices (about $200-250). I wanted to get all y'alls opinion about receivers however; I have no idea what reciever to buy. I am looking at the BEC 6600+ CI or the Pansat 330A, both of which seem to be very highly rated by the websites. Does anybody out there have any experience with these dishes? ANybody using a Ku band MPEG reciever that they really love? I am looking for one that will be easy to use, have an S-video output and (preferably) a dgital audio output (probably SPDIF?). I am brand new to this type of satellite transmission so if anybody has any input or would like to share their knowledge with me I would love to hear from you. Also, can the average schmo really install and set-up FTA equipment himself or do I need a professional install? Thanks for your help with this. 

Brian


----------



## cpdretired

fruit2k said:


> Gents;
> 
> I am interested in buying an MPEG2 FTA receiver set-up to point at Telstar 5. I have done some investigating online and I have found some great packages (receiver, Winegard 76 cm dish and LNBF) at really good prices (about $200-250). I wanted to get all y'alls opinion about receivers however; I have no idea what reciever to buy. I am looking at the BEC 6600+ CI or the Pansat 330A, both of which seem to be very highly rated by the websites. Does anybody out there have any experience with these dishes? ANybody using a Ku band MPEG reciever that they really love? I am looking for one that will be easy to use, have an S-video output and (preferably) a dgital audio output (probably SPDIF?). I am brand new to this type of satellite transmission so if anybody has any input or would like to share their knowledge with me I would love to hear from you. Also, can the average schmo really install and set-up FTA equipment himself or do I need a professional install? Thanks for your help with this.
> 
> Brian


Brian checkout www.satforums.com Click on the MPEG/DVB tab. Enter as a guest or register. I have been into C Band & MPEG for several years. There are seveal reputable dealers that belong to this forum.

Ron


----------



## Guest

cpdretired;

Thanks for the input! The site you mentioned is great; lloks like I will be spedning some "reading time" in there. Thanks again.

Brian


----------

